# Mike C's stuff



## mike c

will post more after I take updated pics, kinda busy with wedding preparations.

equipment list


----------



## mike c




----------



## mike c




----------



## Hakka

I think you need more subwoofers


----------



## mike c

haha, don't worry I'll have some more before the year ends


----------



## Sonnie

Yeah... you got plenty more space down that front left wall there... you could double up on the subs... :T


----------



## Prof.

Very nice set up...Man I bet that sound dwarfs your TV !!...Talk about a bass nuts paradise!!


----------



## mike c

agreed about the screen size. but for my current SD collection, i'm still seeing too much pixels.
maybe when HD comes along, I'll get a bigger screen ... or sit a lot closer


----------



## khellandros66

Sonnie said:


> Yeah... you got plenty more space down that front left wall there... you could double up on the subs... :T


He can stack a few together too ;-)

~Bobby


----------



## mike c

I wish! My first and most important subwoofer requirement is: front firing. easier on the eyes when stacking


----------



## ACGREEN

I can tell that I will love this forum site. So many people want to criticize because it isn't set up by the book. I love the fact that you set this up how you wanted (with just a little bass:T ) and no one is getting on your case. 

I really like your set-up. I have been reading about new recommendations for 4 subwoofers really sounding great. I bet your whole sub-division knows when you are watching a movie!


----------



## majorloser

But can that new wife handle more subwoofers in the house? :R


----------



## mike c

hehe, I promised myself that I'd get the new SVS ultra. whether she like it or not. :flex: 

glad I don't have to fight that fight til the end of the year when the ultra ships.


----------



## mike c

I had to convince myself to skip the SB12 plus, so I can play around with other toys. this being the first:


----------



## mike c

ACGREEN said:


> I can tell that I will love this forum site. So many people want to criticize because it isn't set up by the book. I love the fact that you set this up how you wanted (with just a little bass:T ) and no one is getting on your case.
> 
> I really like your set-up. I have been reading about new recommendations for 4 subwoofers really sounding great. I bet your whole sub-division knows when you are watching a movie!


it's hard to apply the 4 sub setup or even a 2 sub setup without having similar/the same subwoofers. it's very very possible to negate the benefits of the better sub when pairing with a crappier sub. 

I highly recommend spending a lot more time researching your subwoofer purchase so you can buy 3 more of the same subwoofer.


----------



## majorloser

Those LED's on the Behringer A500 can become quite hypnotizing :yikes: 
If I had my stack sitting in front of me while watching a movie I'd end up watching the meters just to see them blink.


----------



## mike c

I agree major, I find myself cranking the volume just to see more of the lights


----------



## Guest

That subwoofer is HUGE!


----------



## mike c




----------



## mike c

I moved my HT to another room because of my new baby ...

Family Picture 










New Addition










Fantastic Mess


----------



## Big Worm

Much better setup than before! That setup you had with the rears speakers in the other room was very interesting.


----------



## mike c

thanks, space problems in the previous room ... at least now I'm using the long side of the room 

and now I sit exactly 38% the length of the room.


----------



## Scuba Diver

I think the new room looks like a much better theater space. Be truthful here. Your wife was tired of you blowing out the windows with all the sub woofers you were using. :hush: I'm just jealous.


----------



## mike c

she's very understanding with the subwoofer stuff  we just needed the room to place this guy:
YouTube - ZZZzzzzzzzzzzZ


----------



## Scuba Diver

That is a sound only a mommy or daddy can love. Beautiful baby though. 

Just a thought, if your setup still looks the same as it did in those pictures, you may want to clean up your wiring before this little guy starts crawling around. I was at a job the other day and the client said "has anyone seen Tommy?" We went to the other room and he had wrapped stereo cable around his neck so tight his face was purple. Lucky we caught him when we did. Share this story with your wife so you can get the thumbs up to spend more money on some professional looking wiring conduit.


----------



## mike c

wow, thats scary. i have the theater locked at all times ... i don't think i'll let him in without me  or til he's 18 years old LOL


----------



## mike c

here's what my bedroom setup looks like now:
Denon 2307 was replaced with HK AVR335
Behringer A500 was replaced with Rotel RMB1077
Sony DVD player was replaced with Pioneer DV696
DIY rack was changed to a black store bought rack


----------



## BleedingStar

Quite nice... I now have a 3 sub setup and I was starting to feel like I might be over doing it a bit, but you have just confirmed my sanity. Ha, bet you could knock the walls dow with that kinda of spl.


----------



## mike c

BleedingStar said:


> Quite nice... I now have a 3 sub setup and I was starting to feel like I might be over doing it a bit, but you have just confirmed my sanity. Ha, bet you could knock the walls dow with that kinda of spl.


thanks ... there's no such thing as overkill :bigsmile:


----------



## BleedingStar

holy *[email protected]# thats fun.


----------



## BleedingStar

Have you ever hooked them all up to the same system to see if you could make your house windows flex? lol


----------



## mike c

i just got 4 of them right now 

but I use the three velodynes in the HT prior to these.

I'm moving the Velo DD18 to my bedroom, the Axiom EP500 to my PC, the Velo DLS-5000R pair as stereo subs in my HT#2, the elemental design subs as LFE for my HT#2 and the SVS PB13 Ultra pair as LFE for my HT#1


----------



## OvalNut

I'm sorry to say this Mike, but .... Yer Nutz! :dumbcrazy:

Just Wow!


Tim
:drive:


----------



## mike c

thanks Tim. I like being nutz. :coocoo:

for some reason, my camera take pics with the bluish hue. good thing my bro was there to take some:








for scale...

























and from my point and shoot camera:


----------



## cburbs

Holy smokes is that a lot of woof! Any preference on one set over the other.


----------



## mike c

cburbs said:


> Holy smokes is that a lot of woof! Any preference on one set over the other.


im having trouble right now with the eD drivers (seems like they were damaged in shipping)

so right now, top dog is the SVS Ultra. i'd probably stop upgrading if I could have 6-8 ultras in one room. :bigsmile:


----------



## mike c




----------



## cburbs

Where are the acoustic panels from? I like the fabric.


----------



## mike c

cburbs said:


> Where are the acoustic panels from? I like the fabric.


GiK acoustics :T


----------



## mike c

3 of 22 panels up


----------



## mdrake

WOW, I love the fabric on those panels!!!

P.S. I think you need more subs. :bigsmile:

Matt


----------



## mike c

2 out of 3 ceiling panels
















3 of 3 right side 244 panels + waiting panels
















2 of 2 tri traps + 1 242 panel behind left speaker


----------



## mike c

mdrake said:


> WOW, I love the fabric on those panels!!!
> 
> P.S. I think you need more subs. :bigsmile:
> 
> Matt


more are coming. :dumbcrazy:


----------



## mike c

and here they are:


----------



## Blaser

Are those subs supposed to be firing all together?? :dumbcrazy: I used to think I had some woofing in my room :whistling:


----------



## mike c

blaser said:


> Are those subs supposed to be firing all together?? :dumbcrazy: I used to think I had some woofing in my room :whistling:


no, that'd be crazy :bigsmile:

i plan on setting up as LFE the two eD's and my DIY eD

the two ultras will go to the other theater  (the one under construction)

though im mulling two more ultras for myself


----------



## mike c

even the wife says its cute!


----------



## Guest

Wow Mike, beautiful setup and little baby. I love the snoring video. My little guy snores his head off all the time. He's a little ball of fun.


----------



## mike c

now to decide the next two ultras finish... hmm.


----------



## Wright712

INCREDIBLE!!!

I would love to know how loud your system is after it's "complete".


----------

